# Pre implantation pregnancy symptoms



## Madeline

Hi everyone

just wondering if it is possible to have pre implantation pregnancy symptoms? And if so what kinds of symptoms people have experienced. I am nervously waiting to test it is 3DPO for me and I used an ovulation test for the first time so I feel we have only really just got the timing right even though we have been trying for 5 mths or so.

cheers
Madeline


----------



## Mellybelle

HCG is the hormone produced when pregnant and its what causes those lovely symptoms, sore boobs, nausea etc. There is no HCG until a fertilised egg implants, so you cant really have pre implantation pregnancy symptoms. However, progesterone (the hormone produced after ovulation) can give the same symptoms, so it can be confusing. If hyou are feeling symptoms early, it could mean your body is producing lots of progesterone, indicating a good strong ovulation which gives you a good chance! 
Good luck xx


----------



## Madeline

thks mellybelle:) heres hoping you are right:) I have read some people claim to experience pre implantation symptoms like bloating, sore breasts etc I guess I am just impatient and hopeful:)

Madeline xx


----------



## MrsR3AM5

I noticed nothing unusual until about 7-9 DPO. Then, it felt like a finger was poking the inside of my uterus...all day long. So weird I know, but that's how it felt. THEN my boobs got sore, and I cried every day for a whole week. Did a HPT at 10 DPO and it was BFN. Did another on 13 DPO and it was a BFP.


----------



## Milty

Melly great explanation...


----------



## Madeline

hi MrsR3AM5, thanks for sharing your experience:) I am sorry you are feeling sad. Would I b right that the pregnancy you are describing was cut short? If so I am very sorry and I am sending you a big hug xxxx

Madeline xx


----------



## Madeline

on the topic of pre implantation symptoms I discovered that the collection of cells which after implantation is referred to as the embryo does in fact communicate with the body sending signals including the release of HCG to soften the fallopian tubes to facilitate movement of the fertilised egg and with the endometrium and ovaries. However this signalling is believed to be very subtle and unlikely to generate symptoms related to pregnancy although there appear to be women who notice symptoms pre implantation. Its pretty fascinating. However I am still ridiculously impatient lol

Madeline xx


----------



## chubbin

I had a virtually symptomless tww the month we conceived JJ. I did note however, that at 3 dpo I had a sciatic type pain at the top of my left thigh/ butt cheek, and 4dpo I awoke with a really itchy scalp. Both those things made me think 'hmmm', but then I had no other symptoms til my missed period and bfp. Dunno if they were incredibly early pregnancy symptoms or not, but Ive never experienced them before or since xx


----------



## lisap2008

Pretty much all the symptoms during the 2ww and early pregnancy are caused by a rise in progesterone. in pregnant cycles once implantation occurs HCG is produced which causes more progesterone to be produced which is why on BFP charts you will often see a 3rd temp rise.


----------



## ILOVEFLOWERS

Madeline said:


> on the topic of pre implantation symptoms I discovered that the collection of cells which after implantation is referred to as the embryo does in fact communicate with the body sending signals including the release of HCG to soften the fallopian tubes to facilitate movement of the fertilised egg and with the endometrium and ovaries. However this signalling is believed to be very subtle and unlikely to generate symptoms related to pregnancy although there appear to be women who notice symptoms pre implantation. Its pretty fascinating. However I am still ridiculously impatient lol
> 
> Madeline xx

Yes, the embryo does make hcg very early, though until it attaches the body cannot get hcg into the blood stream to be picked up by a test. Subtle is a good word. Who knows what signals our bodies pick up very early? There is something called early pregnancy factor, too, that is made within a day of conception, and is the basis for research into tests that can diagnose pregnancy before implantation, as well as research into fertility treatments.


----------



## Just_married

That's some interesting replies you've had, and I completely unseat as why you ask, but my advice is to keep yourself really busy during the tww as symptom sporting will aliwly drive you nuts. We are in cycle 13 of ttc, so I'm coming from someone who has been there xxx


----------



## Madeline

Hi guys

thanks for all your interesting replies:) Its all part of the learning experience for me. Just married I am sending baby dust your way. I hope you get your BFP very soon:) I don't think I will have any luck this time. Its day 22 for me and I have had some early brown discharge already. I was upset about it earlier today because that means I suppose that I will get AF early on top of everything else...but there is nothing I can do about it but hope for the best.

good luck to everyone else too:)

Madeline xx


----------

